# Deep Winter Series



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Wesnt to the ibrary yesterday looking for the Deep Winter series books by Thomas Sherry. After having the libraian hunt on line for them she said that very, very few libraries across the country buy this series due to the price and needing to prepay first. One paperback book.. $45 !!! So...guess I will try and see if I can get them used on line. Anyone read these and are they really a good read for the money. Thanks


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Please come down to S&EP and 
check out

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...dness/419470-distance-deep-winter-series.html

and this thread

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...al-emergency-preparedness/425703-remnant.html

Might help you get them for yourself and much less.


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Helena said:


> Wesnt to the ibrary yesterday looking for the Deep Winter series books by Thomas Sherry. After having the libraian hunt on line for them she said that very, very few libraries across the country buy this series due to the price and needing to prepay first. One paperback book.. $45 !!! So...guess I will try and see if I can get them used on line. Anyone read these and are they really a good read for the money. Thanks


Uh, I sell them direct, autographed and shipped for $30 each. 

Tom S. 
(who has very little control over what others charge for my words).


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

pm'd you


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

They are worth every penny.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I pm'd the author b ut haven't heard anything back about buying the books directly from ?


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

You might be able to contact him at his Deep Winter website:

http://deepwinterstory.blogspot.com/2010_09_01_archive.html?m=1


----------



## tsherry (Aug 8, 2006)

Helena said:


> Wesnt to the ibrary yesterday looking for the Deep Winter series books by Thomas Sherry. After having the libraian hunt on line for them she said that very, very few libraries across the country buy this series due to the price and needing to prepay first. One paperback book.. $45 !!! So...guess I will try and see if I can get them used on line. Anyone read these and are they really a good read for the money. Thanks


That seems a pretty steep price, since I sell them autographed and shipped for less! 

Tom S.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

Barns and Noble has them on the nook book list, I think they are around 14 per book. I have the 1st book but will get the others as e books.

The story is a good one and the books are big so you have a lot to read for your money.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And you'll want to read them more than once.

I'm on my 2nd reading of Deep Winter, 

But I read the whole series, then I read "Remnant" (the 3rd one) a second time after reading it the first time. I like the last 1/2 a lot.
Now starting over with the series.

They are worth the money.

I downloaded mine, via Amazon purchase to my kindle.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

ell...here I sit and the library isn't my hero anymore. They haven't "got it together" yet to loan out their nook or kindle. So...I'm still waiting to read the Deep Winter series. If I can manage to get the price for the book I am going to buy it. really looking forward to getting it from the author.


----------



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

I read and enjoyed them tremendously. I got mine on the Kindle and they were very affordable. I have a really hard time spending more than 10 bucks on any book other than some kind of reference book. I didn't like book 3 nearly as much as the first two and my favorite was book one.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I finally am getting to read book 1 now..Waiting for more of a story..?? Will read the next couple after this one too.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Am now into this story. Woke last night and was reading in the dark like a little kid with a flashlight under the blankets..:huh:..The story is what I expected but "amazed" at how much knowledge and supplies the family has on hand that they can feed strangers..Understand if you make friends at this time it might help you out later. Gives me much to think about and how we really don't have enough supplies on hand. I believe the family would be under such pressure that their would be arguing in the family at times and you don't see this. Especially, with teenagers in the house. Just the tension of disaster would be enough to make a close family uneasy with each other. But, yet again..it is a "make believe" story. Looking forward to finishing the book and on to. the second one too.


----------

